# Leak by toilet



## Bounder Boy (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a thetford toilet, believe it is a galaxy model. It is in a 1997 Bounder and has the twin foot flush levers in the front.  It is mounted on a raised platform that is carpet covered. the rest of the bathroom floor is linoleum.  PROBLEM. Where the carpet comes down and meet the linoleum, it is just soaked. I blot it as dry as I can, put a fan on it , but to no avail. Sorry on more of the exact specs, but the MH is at the campground 80 miles away. The water does NOT smell, is NOT colored and thus is suspected that the leak is from fresh water. 
I cannot see how it is mounted and do not want to just start tearing this apart. I went to the Thetford site but could not find my model. (probably to old) but other front foot flushes show that a cover around the pedal come off and it looks like that would reveal the mounts.  Is this the same for older models?? also mentioned either a vacuum breaker or water module to replace if they are leaking.... Where are they located?? underneath also???  Thanks for any help.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 16, 2010)

Re: Leak by toilet

Hello John, got your e-mail....

I am not that familiar with what they had in '97, but my guess would be the water valve, as I call them.  You need to know, or find out, the model of your toilet for sure.  If it is a Galaxy, I am thinking parts are getting hard to find.  Confirm the name and I will see if the water valve is still available.  Usually very easy to replace.


----------



## Bounder Boy (Aug 16, 2010)

Re: Leak by toilet

Thanks GTS, I am going back this weekend. Am I on the right track about the cover plate in the front base of the units?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 16, 2010)

Re: Leak by toilet

Probably, but follow the water line to the toilet...I am not that familiar with the Galaxy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

Re: Leak by toilet

one thing to add if i may ,, on the bowl under the seat ,, does it have a knock out oval looking thing ?? if so that is the accesss to one of the mounting bolts ,, the other is to the right kinda behind the the bowl ,, but i agree with Ken ,, sounds like the water valve is not sealing ,, one other thing ,, does the bowl hold water ??? It could be also the riser thingy u said was on it ,, but my gut feeling is the water valve ,, JMO    
This might help ,, if it the toilet u have ,, 

http://www.marksrv.com/thetford_gh-sh.htm


----------



## akjimny (Aug 17, 2010)

Re: Leak by toilet

If you toilet leaks when the plumbing system under pressure (i.e. hooked up to city water or the pump on), you have a leak in either the water line to the toilet or a bad flush valve.  JMO


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 17, 2010)

Re: Leak by toilet

Most water valves only leak when in use.


----------



## Bounder Boy (Aug 17, 2010)

Re: Leak by toilet

THANKS Rod for the pictures. I looks a lot like mine, except, mine has two pedals in the front. one for flushing and one for additional filling if needed. It also has the water saving feature sprayer on it. It SEEMS because of the amount of water, or lack of, that it is only leaking when flushed. I will keep you all posted on the progress after this weekend. Thanks for all the support and ideas.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

Re: Leak by toilet

sounds like u got the same toilet i have ,, i have the sprayer mounted on the side wall ,, also have the water fill pedal also ,, mine would not hold water in the bowl ,, but it was the seal around the flush slide inside the bowl ,, never had any leaks on the floor ,, but one other thing ,, if u use any chems in the toilet and black tank,, be sure they have coconut oil in them ,, it helps to keep the seals and orings flexable ,, but agian JMO   :approve:  :approve:


----------



## tommiehawke (Aug 18, 2010)

Re: Leak by toilet

the valve that allows water into the bowl has an o-ring on the stem that goes thru to the bowl. if this o-ring is bad, it will leak whether you're flushing or not. easy to repair with another valve assy.
ken


----------



## Bounder Boy (Aug 23, 2010)

Re: Leak by toilet

Dropped the MH off at the dealer yesterday, since it had a 30 day warranty and anything. Keep you all posted as to the outcome.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 23, 2010)

Re: Leak by toilet

Well sure, under warranty, let them fix it.  Let us know what they did, would like to know.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

Re: Leak by toilet

I agree ,, with ken ,, never know when something new might pop up      :approve:


----------



## Bounder Boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Re: Leak by toilet

Well we got the Bounder back Friday morning and off the campground for the Labor Day weekend. Glad to report. NO water leaks. It was the water valve. They removed the toilet, inspected everything, replace the water valve and mounted it again with a new flange seal. Free. Boy you have to love warranty work. By the way, it was King's Campers in Wausau which has been rated one of the top TT and MH dealers in the Nation for sometime now. If ever you need to stop, ask for Les the Service Mgr. He is a hoot and they do excellant work and reasonable rates IMHO.
Had a great Labor Day and hope you all did as well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

Re: Leak by toilet

Gald u let us all know back on what they found ,,  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------

